# Sharkin!!!!!!!!!!!



## groupertrouper (Jul 3, 2011)

Just got a nice penn114h reel and american stand up rod, thinking of going out to ft. pickens to try and catch a monster shark I have about a 5lb bluefish and some mullet. hoping JAWS bites! Anyone know if there are any big sharks around ft. pickens please respond thanks:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

You should do well.id go east around tha point.


----------



## groupertrouper (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback will do. What should i expect as far as size?:whistling:


----------



## AgentWD40 (Mar 10, 2009)

In the past few months I've landed an 8' Hammerhead and a 5'4" Blacktip. Also caught some smaller blacktips and hooked up on some big ones that I was not able to turn around. All at Langdon Beach.


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

*Ft.Pickens Sharks*

Heres a few from Ft.Pickens caught in 2 different areas
in the past month. 1st pic is a seven ft Bull The 2nd one is
a fattie blacktip she was female and the last one was a smaller
tipper but still close to 6ft.


----------



## groupertrouper (Jul 3, 2011)

WOW!!!!!! I Hope i can get one that big, didnt get to go yet hoping for friday Awesome sharks!!!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------

